# 2000 Toro CCR3650 Needed Maintenance



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Howdy All,


Well, the weather has been in the upper 50's to low 60's this week. So working in the shop is much nicer now! This past December I was given a 2000 Toro CCR3650 Model 38440 from a co-worker. He stored it without draining the fuel and the carb was all gummed up. So instead of fixing it he went out and bought a new Snow Blower after our big 14" storm. So now it's mine. I got the snow blower running in about an hour. I removed the black plastic carb and put in a new needle and seat, thoroughly cleaned the jets and replaced the gaskets. It starts in one pull even at -5 below zero! It runs very strong too. I used it a couple of times in Jan and Feb and I am very impressed with it! I have never owned a walk behind single stage snow blower before. I can see why they have a good following!
So last week I installed new paddles and scraper bar. They needed replacing! While doing the installation, I noticed that the bottom of the metal side panels was ground down due to my co-worker never addressing the worn-out scraper bar. I went ahead and ordered a new right-side panel, left side inner panel and belt cover. The parts for the left side came in and are installed. Now snow cannot get the belt wet anymore. While I was installing the left-side panel, I also inspected the idler. The bearing on it was shot. So that got replaced too. It already sounds smoother and quieter! The belt still looks good so it got re-installed. I have a new OEM belt for it hanging on a hook if I ever need it. When the right panel comes in, I will pull the auger assembly out and replace the two bearings on it. I spun the auger with the belt off and it sounded a little rough. It is 22 years old after all. I also ordered replacement decals for the belt cover. One for the belt routing that goes on the inside of the belt cover and the "Caution Hot" which goes on the belt cover by the muffler.
If the warm temps hold up, like they are now, I won't get to try it out till next season!


Hec


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I love my '97 CCR 2500. Good job on yours. One thing to note, those black metal side panels always rust out at the bottom front. Water must get inside that area and sit. Most of the CCR I have seen have rust there. FYI


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

I have the CCR 2000 and CCR 3650 - great machines. My 2000 is pushing 30 years old, it has the Suzuki engine in it.
My 3650 was given to me by a friend, it through a rod but I was able to get a used block for about $40.00s and it has a new life.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

sounds like this baby went to the right new owner.

congrats


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

They are great machines I have been very happy with my Suzuki powered version


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Question for y'all,

I measured the WOT RPM's on the CCR3650 and my digital tach registered 4,620 RPM's without engaging the auger.

According to Toro: CCR 3650 - 4000 rpm Snow Commander - 4000 rpm All snow engines are +/- 300 rpm

So my engine is over the Max 4,300 recommended RPM. Should I worry about this slightly high setting?

Hec


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

IMO Yes, Definitely.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yes, I would bring it down to nominal


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Thanks everyone,

Over lunch I dropped the WOT RPM's down to 4,250 by slightly bending the metal tab the governor spring is connected to. I also get 4,210 RPM's when I engage the auger. The engine does have a slight surge with no load. I can get the surging to stop by applying 1 click of choke. It didn't display the surging as bad when it was running at 4,620 RPM's. Maybe that's how it is.

Hec


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Howdy All!
Today I finished up the remaining Toro CCR3650 maintenance items.
• Replaced auger bearings. They were shot! The grease had leaked out of them too!
• Replaced the right side cover.
• Installed a rubber grommet in the chute control bracket to take care of an annoying vibration caused by the chute rod bouncing on the chute rod bracket.
• Added “Caution Hot” decal to new belt cover.














































I fired her up and engaged the auger. Sure sounds nice now! All I hear is the engine!

She is good to go and on standby if needed. I don’t think I’ll be using it again this winter!

Hec


----------



## Patrick0525 (Dec 24, 2020)

It is better to remove the auger, change the rubber paddles and then check the auger bearings. On board paddle installation is time-consuming and difficult.

My bearings were shot too after 10 years.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I’ve done it both ways. Small needle nose vise grips are your friend to do it on the Machine to get nuts started

Be aware of the spacers in the paddle center section. They need to be reused. People sometimes throw old paddles out with the spacers still in them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Yup I reused the spacers. I was able to get the nuts started using my fingers. It was a bit difficult but doable. Replacing the paddles took me about 15 mins. Just make sure you use a T-27 Torx bit and not a T-25 bit or you will strip out the heads.
I also noticed that the wheels are pretty worn out. The hubs are worn and the wheels don’t track straight due to the hub now being oversized. I may replace them with a set from Harbor Freight. Their wheels have actual rubber treads too.
Hec


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

The outer half of the Tire Hubs were worn such that the tire wobbled in all directions. So I looked at the Harbor Freight tires to replace my worn out Toro tires. They will work but they aren’t as robust as the OEM Toro Tires. The Harbor Freight tires have a hub thickness half as thick as the Toro Tires. The tread width is also about 1/8” narrower and the hub length is 1/4” shorter too. So I took my old Toro Tires and drilled out the hubs with a 5/8” drill and pressed in 1/2” ID-5/8” OD x 1-1/16” L oil impregnated bronze bushings. No more wobbly tires! The bushings cost $2.40 each at Ace Hardware. They roll good now and should last a long time. 
Hec


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hec In Omaha said:


> The outer half of the Tire Hubs were worn such that the tire wobbled in all directions. So I looked at the Harbor Freight tires to replace my worn out Toro tires. They will work but they aren’t as robust as the OEM Toro Tires. The Harbor Freight tires have a hub thickness half as thick as the Toro Tires. The tread width is also about 1/8” narrower and the hub length is 1/4” shorter too. So I took my old Toro Tires and drilled out the hubs with a 5/8” drill and pressed in 1/2” ID-5/8” OD x 1-1/16” L oil impregnated bronze bushings. No more wobbly tires! The bushings cost $2.40 each at Ace Hardware. They roll good now and should last a long time.
> Hec


Where did you get these? I typed in Amazon using both bearings and spacers 1/2" id x 5/8" od x 1 1/16" long and I got hoses and spacers from 1 company but a 10 pack for $16. I don't need 10.


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

I bought them at ACE Hardware. I just looked at my receipt and they do not have a product number. It rang up as Bulk Fasteners. They were found in the nuts and bolt section of the store in a tray identified as bronze bushings. I was unable to find them on the ACE Hardware website. Any good hardware store should have them. I hope this helps ya.

Hec


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

great execution HeC. My Ace has alot of these parts as well, I'll be taking a look. thanks


----------



## Hec In Omaha (Jan 10, 2021)

Today I installed the metal Walbro replacement carb for the plastic OEM carb. I found a brand new Briggs and Stratton 801396 Carb on EBay for less than half of what Toro wants. The engine had a surge to it with the plastic carb. Even af 60 Deg. F. Instead of messing with the plastic carb, I took the advice of many and went for the metal carb! I am glad I did cause the Surging is gone and the idle speed is holding between 3,940 and 3,950 RPMs. She runs great now! Too bad it probably won’t snow till Oct at the earliest. I’m going to run the gas out of it and put her away. I think I have addressed all the issues with this Snowblower that I could find. Should be good for another 20 years with regular maintenance!👍

Hec


----------

